# Heat mat safety??



## Paul12345678 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello,
Firstly im new to this site,so hope everybody is happy and well
This might sound like a stupid question but on one ive my heat mats,there are air pocket looking things,basically i was just wondering if anybody else as had this problem with them,and also does it effect the heating safety etc.
The mat is currently not in use as im unsure as to weather it maybe a hazzard
Any info would be great cheers


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Depends on the make of heat mat. There are a number of Chinese mats that do not conform to standards and are dangerous without any damage or blemishes!
If you ar referring to Habistat mats then the small white marks are where delamination has occured and this is completely harmless and has no effect on the mat. 
It is the result of the mat having been slightly bent resulting in the adhesion of the laminates over the element being seperated.
It is difficult to stop this occuring as one of the components of the heat element in a Habistat mat is the same PTFE that stops anything sticking to frying pans!
I hope that helps.


----------



## viperdan (Sep 15, 2011)

Paul12345678 said:


> Hello,
> Firstly im new to this site,so hope everybody is happy and well
> This might sound like a stupid question but on one ive my heat mats,there are air pocket looking things,basically i was just wondering if anybody else as had this problem with them,and also does it effect the heating safety etc.
> The mat is currently not in use as im unsure as to weather it maybe a hazzard
> Any info would be great cheers


First of all :welcomerfuk:

I dont really understand what you are asking, upload a pic please so I can understand better...

Are you saying there's air bubbles in your heat mat :?::?: :/

What type of heat mat is it?

If there's air bubbles in them I wouldn't use it, I would imagine the bubble could potentially pop with the heat, but im not sure. Can you rub the heat mat to push the bubble out?

Sorry that im not being much help.

Is it a normal heat mat like this:


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

viperdan said:


> If there's air bubbles in them I wouldn't use it, I would imagine the bubble could potentially pop with the heat, but im not sure. Can you rub the heat mat to push the bubble out?
> Is it a normal heat mat like this:
> image


Sorry but this isn't true. See my previous post.
This heat mat is an illegal- single laminated Chinese manufactured element!


----------



## Paul12345678 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Hey*

Cheers peterf,its a pro rep heat mat,sorry viperdan,cant send a pic as i have no clue how to lol,me and technology don't mix,yea basically it looks like where glue as come unstuck under the outer membrane,cheers for your advice guys


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Paul12345678 said:


> Cheers peterf,its a pro rep heat mat,sorry viperdan,cant send a pic as i have no clue how to lol,me and technology don't mix,yea basically it looks like where glue as come unstuck under the outer membrane,cheers for your advice guys


Pro Rep is fine and this is simple delamination and will have no effect on safety or performance.


----------



## Paul12345678 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok cool,cheers  .just never happened with any of my others so thought i would make sure.


----------

